# information required for canada education assessment



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Team,

I am applying for the Canada immigration PR under FSW category. For that purpose I need to assess my education qualification which is Master’s of computer application but my (BCommerce)Bachelor’s degree is not in computer. 

I have total 10+ years of experience in IT stream only and that to in IT industry and Telecom industry . My current organization is Videocon Telecommunications and working as Senior Manager – Information Technology as designation.

As far as qualification is concern, I can access my qualification based on the - Completion of a college program in computer science is usually required

Now I need explanation/revert/guidance on below mention points..

1.	My Bachelors degree is in commerce not in Information Technology/Computers so Does it make any negative impact on my assessment?
2.	My designation is Senior Manager – Information technology (Information Systems Analysts, Consultants and Project Manager designations are not provided in the current organisations) so Does it make any negative impact as the current designation is different from the title list? 
3.	The duties/job profile are not exactly matching but yes they are of the same type, Need your inputs corresponding to the same?
4.	I have 10+ years of experience in Information Technology stream only but in different domain of organisation such as Web, Application and Telecom industries.. Does it make any negative impact on my assessment?
5.	I am Prince2 Certified so Do I need to assess the certification as well by seeing the statement “Certification or training provided by software vendors may be required by some employers” ?

Please revert on priority.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

er.vg said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> I am applying for the Canada immigration PR under FSW category. For that purpose I need to assess my education qualification which is Master’s of computer application but my (BCommerce)Bachelor’s degree is not in computer.
> 
> ...


1. My Bachelors degree is in commerce not in Information Technology/Computers so Does it make any negative impact on my assessment?

you anyway have masters in computers - that should be ok

2. My designation is Senior Manager – Information technology (Information Systems Analysts, Consultants and Project Manager designations are not provided in the current organisations) so Does it make any negative impact as the current designation is different from the title list? 

your responsibilities should be atleast 80% as what is mentioned in CIC website


3.	The duties/job profile are not exactly matching but yes they are of the same type, Need your inputs corresponding to the same?

It should match around 80%

4.	I have 10+ years of experience in Information Technology stream only but in different domain of organisation such as Web, Application and Telecom industries.. Does it make any negative impact on my assessment?

Doesn't matter as far as i know - u might want to take other seniors opinion here

5.	I am Prince2 Certified so Do I need to assess the certification as well by seeing the statement “Certification or training provided by software vendors may be required by some employers” ?

I am not sure if WES access prince 2


----------

